# Algae-eating brazilian yellow-belly grass shrimp?



## Akilia (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi gang,

I've been looking at the potential of invertebrate algae-control. In my researches, I've heard that some shrimps eg Amano Shrimp (Yamato Shrimp) enjoy eating red Alternathera leaves .

I'm looking for a UK retailer where I can buy some Brazilian Yellow-Belly Grass Shrimp (_Palaemon pantanal_) a.k.a. Large Brazil Ghost shrimp http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php
Size: up to 1.5" pH: 6.4 - 7.8, Temp: 48 to 89F Origin: Brazil.

Any information about potential unwanted predilection for plants, and anything about it's breeding habits, most welcomed.
Anyone know where I can find some in the UK?
I'm NOT interested in the the cheap feeder ghost shrimp you may find in your local pet store, same genus, but different species.

Thanks in advance.

Akilia


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Get cherry shrimp and STFA from AZ gardens. Bad, bad business.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Akilia said:


> I'm looking for a UK retailer where I can buy some Brazilian Yellow-Belly Grass Shrimp (_Palaemon pantanal_) a.k.a. Large Brazil Ghost shrimp http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php
> Size: up to 1.5" pH: 6.4 - 7.8, Temp: 48 to 89F Origin: Brazil.


As far as I can tell, the scientific name is a fabrication (probably on the part of the exporter). The shrimp likely belongs to one of three Palaemonid genera: _Macrobrachium_, _Palaemonetes_, or _Palaemon_.

At any rate, a fair amount of information on the AZ Gardens page is erroneous or doubtful.



Akilia said:


> Any information about potential unwanted predilection for plants, and anything about it's breeding habits, most welcomed.


If it's anything like most freshwater Palaemonids, this shrimp will not feed preferentially on algae. Breeding will probably involve planktonic larvae and saline water.



> Anyone know where I can find some in the UK?
> I'm NOT interested in the the cheap feeder ghost shrimp you may find in your local pet store, same genus, but different species.


UK ghost shrimp are usually _M. lanchesteri_ or native (actually brackish) _Palaemon_ spp., as opposed to the Gulf State _Palaemonetes_ spp. of US dealerships. Many of these get short shrift when sold as feeders, which is - in my view - highly unfortunate.

As for the specific species at hand, this site seems to confirm an origin in the massive Pantanal wetland of Bolivia, Brazil, and Paraguay; look for shipments from this region.


----------



## Akilia (Apr 8, 2006)

Veneer said:


> If it's anything like most freshwater Palaemonids, this shrimp will not feed preferentially on algae. Breeding will probably involve planktonic larvae and saline water.
> 
> UK ghost shrimp are usually _M. lanchesteri_ or native (actually brackish) _Palaemon_ spp., as opposed to the Gulf State _Palaemonetes_ spp. of US dealerships. Many of these get short shrift when sold as feeders, which is - in my view - highly unfortunate.


Thanks for the condensed information and opinion. Much appreciated.
I'm naturally interested in hearing more about this variety if anyone else has seen them. But I can see they're unlikely to get into my tank. And even less likely to keep their numbers up.

Could you explain what u mean by "get short shrift when sold as feeders"?

My problem is trying to maintain a 27-28C planted S American Biotope, with a bit of compromise over softness of the acidic water: pH currently 6.4 (by injecting CO2 at 20-30ppm) but intending to drop to 6.0 over the next few weeks by increased use of C-filtered rainwater in the water changes. Low pH rules out apple snails, and most shrimp. Smaller invertbrates likely to end up as ramirezi-snacks (one pair rams in 47 USGall tank). I need to keep algae eaters, but need to remove my temporary siamese algae eater (non-biotopic, and getting fat and boisterous) which is otherwise very effective.

My other fish include Ancistrus, Cardinal tetras, Robertsi tetras (next week), two Lyretail checkerboard cichlids, and ultimately one (true) pair of Discus.

Any suggestions most welcomed.

Akilia


----------

